

Capstone: The ultimate disassembly framework - evandrix
http://www.capstone-engine.org/index.html

======
tathy
nice work!

they are going to present this at Blackhat USA 2014:
[https://www.blackhat.com/us-14/briefings.html#capstone-
next-...](https://www.blackhat.com/us-14/briefings.html#capstone-next-
generation-disassembly-framework)

